# Vintage Litespeed titanium?



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

I got this bike for 100$ some weeks ago =)
Not much information to get from the stickers and i could not find any frame number. 
It is a bit large to me and im probably going to sell it again.

Is it worth anyting?
How old is it? -92?
would a bead blasting and new modern stickers from litespeed make it more or less worth?
And by the way, i replaced the hidious stem after the pictures was taken


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

$100...I'd say you got yourself a steal. Let me know if you plan to sell again...this would be a great bike for just cruising around town. That's what I suggest you do with it!

Might try emailing Litespeed.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I will give you $348,234.47 (+ shipping) for it! 

ps. you might want to check the stickies at the top of the forum. 

Nice bike though. Anyone know what kind of fork that is?


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

jacdykema said:


> I will give you $348,234.47 (+ shipping) for it!
> 
> ps. you might want to check the stickies at the top of the forum.
> 
> Nice bike though. Anyone know what kind of fork that is?


My main question is not what it is worth, but if it would be horrible to make it look new again? Should i preserve the worn stickers?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

$100? Really? Hotdamn!

Leave it as is. The stickers are worn, but not too bad. Shows the vintage of the bike(I'd say '92 or so). The fork is a litespeed too. Pretty rare. My personal preferance - do a resto-mod to it. New, bigger, better tires and 'modernize' the cockpit with some nice wide, sweeping bars for better control and comfort(riser or not, your choice), then ride the sh!t out of it.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

~martini~ said:


> $100? Really? Hotdamn!
> 
> Leave it as is. The stickers are worn, but not too bad. Shows the vintage of the bike(I'd say '92 or so). The fork is a litespeed too. Pretty rare. My personal preferance - do a resto-mod to it. New, bigger, better tires and 'modernize' the cockpit with some nice wide, sweeping bars for better control and comfort(riser or not, your choice), then ride the sh!t out of it.


It was a girl who sold it, she was really tired of it taking up valuable space in their garage =)

Yes bigger tyres are on their way. I tried with schwalbe big betty 2,4 and they fitted nicely.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

+1 what Martini said.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't bead blast it and redecal it. It looks good as is and you will likely damage value for resale. Is that really a litespeed fork?


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

bushpig said:


> Don't bead blast it and redecal it. It looks good as is and you will likely damage value for resale. Is that really a litespeed fork?


I searched the forum and found some other litespeed bikes with the same fork. It has no stickers or numbers so im not sure.
~martini~ thougt it was a litespeed fork. Maybe hes right

I really like the performance of the fork =) very smooth and forgiving compared to a rigid aluminum fork.


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Ahhh......

So you were the lucky buyer of this "aluminium" bike!  
I saw it too but I was in bed with the flu and live on the other side of the country so it was a no go for me  

Hope it goes well with whatever you chose to do with it.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

erikmolander said:


> Is it worth anyting?
> How old is it? -92?
> would a bead blasting and new modern stickers from litespeed make it more or less worth?
> And by the way, i replaced the hidious stem after the pictures was taken


I say don't change anything related to the frame. That thing needs period-correct wheels, though! I'm thinking TNT hubs...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

erikmolander said:


> I searched the forum and found some other litespeed bikes with the same fork. It has no stickers or numbers so im not sure.
> ~martini~ thougt it was a litespeed fork. Maybe hes right
> 
> I really like the performance of the fork =) very smooth and forgiving compared to a rigid aluminum fork.


I thought the Litespeed fork looked a little different, e.g. the blades weren't rolled forward. Interesting dropouts too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks more like a Morati fork to me.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Be careful of the Ti fork, inspect it often and after any "hard" ride.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Most definitely not a Litespeed fork, but nice pick up.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, for $100.00 that was a killer deal. I also vote for leaving the frame and stickers as is. Litespeed does not have replacements for those at this point, so you would wind up with current stickers if you tried to refresh the frame.

And I also do not think that is a litespeed fork. The Ti fork that litespeed did during that period had curved blades, and if I remember correctly had pressed in aluminum dropouts.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

beepbeep said:


> Ahhh......
> 
> So you were the lucky buyer of this "aluminium" bike!
> I saw it too but I was in bed with the flu and live on the other side of the country so it was a no go for me
> ...


Hehe. Funny that the advert said "aluminium" when it is typed Titanium all over the bike =)
I mentioned to her that its probably not aluminium, but she dit not sem interested and did not understand my exitement =)


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

erikmolander said:


> Hehe. Funny that the advert said "aluminium" when it is typed Titanium all over the bike =)
> I mentioned to her that its probably not aluminium, but she dit not sem interested and did not understand my exitement =)


:thumbsup: Sweet!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Wow, for $100.00 that was a killer deal. I also vote for leaving the frame and stickers as is. Litespeed does not have replacements for those at this point, so you would wind up with current stickers if you tried to refresh the frame.
> 
> And I also do not think that is a litespeed fork. The Ti fork that litespeed did during that period had curved blades, and if I remember correctly had pressed in aluminum dropouts.


There were two Litespeed forks - one looked pretty similar to an Attitude segmented fork and the other was like you say.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> There were two Litespeed forks - one looked pretty similar to an Attitude segmented fork and the other was like you say.


During the same period? I thought the curved blade fork was from around the period the OP's bike was made (92ish) and the straight blade was a year or two later.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> During the same period? I thought the curved blade fork was from around the period the OP's bike was made (92ish) and the straight blade was a year or two later.


the non-curved blades came before the curved.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> the non-curved blades came before the curved.


the straight blade litespeed ti fork is, IMHO, much better looking also 
wow, killer pick up for $100. as mentioned several times above, keep the stickers & leave the finish as is. I'd sell the fork, they make high £$E despite they're not having a great rep for durability. Black accutrax would be period correct, thats what they used to be advertised with, & sold with via supergo etc


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> the non-curved blades came before the curved.


OK.

I keep getting an image in my head of the skinny Ti unicrown fork that was on a Merlin in one of the bike mags in the late 80s. You're saying it had big fat legs like on the Klein forks thought right?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

both litespeed forks on this thread 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=91657&highlight=litespeed+fork
the straight on are the litespeed advert


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh, right. I remember that one now. Thanks


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Is it common with titanium bottle holders? 
It feels like titanium but im not sure.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

several companies have made them, so its possible


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

nice canfield.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice one and especially for that price! 
I vote also for keeping it like it is with original decals.

As you already have noted, the fork is not original Litespeed model.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

xy9ine said:


> nice canfield.


I may have a thing for US bikes... First jedi in sweden by the way=)


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Updated image on my litespeed =)
I have done some hours with it have to realize that its to big for me. (22,5" top tube)
I am definitly going to get myself another titanium frame some day =)


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm thrown by the newer wheelset, but the rest of it looks fantastic! Great photo work too. Sorry it doesn't fit the way you'd like.

edit: also looking like the wrong size BB.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm thrown by the newer wheelset, but the rest of it looks fantastic! Great photo work too. Sorry it doesn't fit the way you'd like.
> 
> edit: also looking like the wrong size BB.


what year do you think the wheels are from? 
Wrong size bb? wrong length of the axle? Nothing i have noticed when riding at least.
How can you tell? =)
I


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

erikmolander said:


> what year do you think the wheels are from?


Mavic Crossride from MJ 2000.



erikmolander said:


> Wrong size bb? wrong length of the axle? Nothing i have noticed when riding at least.
> How can you tell? =)
> I


Wrong width of BB core - 73 instead of 68 mm? BB threads should not be visible ... (or at least just 1-2 mm).


my2ct


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What cdeger said.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

cdeger said:


> Mavic Crossride from MJ 2000.
> 
> Wrong width of BB core - 73 instead of 68 mm? BB threads should not be visible ... (or at least just 1-2 mm).
> 
> ...


What brand/type of wheels woud be correct? =) And most important where to find it.

Its about 1,5 mm visible treads and it looks exactly the same as my scott with the same type of bb so i think its ok.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

erikmolander said:


> What brand/type of wheels woud be correct? =) And most important where to find it.
> 
> Its about 1,5 mm visible treads and it looks exactly the same as my scott with the same type of bb so i think its ok.


Your Scott is running the incorrect size BB too then.  
Its not that you can't and that it won't work....

As for your wheels. M900 like the rest of the bike IMO.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

It's on ePay . . .


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MrOrange said:


> It's on ePay . . .


Weeeeak.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> It's on ePay . . .


Really? Can't imagine that.https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Amf


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you for the free advert


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

erikmolander said:


> Thank you for the free advert


Not an advert - just calling attention to the fact that, once again, members here have been data-raped by someone who is simply flipping the bike onto eBay and using the info to help sell it.

Lame.


Nice pics, though.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

MrOrange said:


> Not an advert - just calling attention to the fact that, once again, members here have been data-raped by someone who is simply flipping the bike onto eBay and using the the info to help sell it.
> 
> Lame.


In what way does it hurt you that my bike is for sale? 
I have not mentioned that it is for sale on e bay. 
I did get some pm´s asking me to sell it to them, and that i should inform them if i put it on ebay. I have been asked to upload more pictures of it - so i did. 
:skep:


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Just not really nice to do that. Makes people feel like they were led on a false pretense that you were really into the bike and genuine in asking questions to learn about it.

Only to find out you were using members here for their knowledge simply to help you "flip" your bike.

Maybe it is just my opinion that this is uncool. Other members can add their opinion on this. Maybe I am seeing this all wrong. 

Nothing against you selling it at all. 

edit: I just saw that you feel it is too big, I guess you've decided to sell it. I'm trying HARD to be understanding here.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Just leave quietly please.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

MrOrange said:


> Just not really nice to do that. Makes people feel like they were led on a false pretense that you were really into the bike and genuine in asking questions to learn about it.
> 
> Only to find out you were using members here for their knowledge simply to help you "flip" your bike.
> 
> ...


I am really not happy to sell it, the reason im selling it is because its to big. I am already searching ebay for another litespeed or similar.

I have done about 20 riding hours on the bike and come to the conclusion that i need a smaller one.
I would be much more happy if it was the right size (then i would not have to buy another bike) 
It will obviosly cost me more to get a new bike than i can get for this one.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

erikmolander said:


> I am really not happy to sell it, the reason im selling it is because its to big. I am already searching ebay for another litespeed or similar.
> 
> I have done about 20 riding hours on the bike and come to the conclusion that i need a smaller one.
> I would be much more happy if it was the right size (then i would not have to buy another bike)
> It will obviosly cost me more to get a new bike than i can get for this one.


See my edit to previous post.

But it would have been good to tell us this, simply for the reasons stated above. :thumbsup:


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

You know, as lame as this seems, the OP did state in their first post that the bike was too big and they would probably wind up selling it. At that point all you folk wringing your hands about what you knew would eventually happen should have just stopped responding to this thread.

If it is such a problem, maybe mods should just start locking threads, or removing them, when they think something like this is going to happen.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

MrOrange said:


> See my edit to previous post.
> 
> But it would have been good to tell us this, simply for the reasons stated above. :thumbsup:


earlier in the thread i wrote:
"I have done some hours with it have to realize that its to big for me. I am definitly going to get myself another titanium frame some day "


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

IF52 said:


> If it is such a problem, maybe mods should just start locking threads, or removing them, when they think something like this is going to happen.


Nope. I try to moderate with a light touch. Definitely delete spam posts but something like this is too gray.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

erikmolander said:


> earlier in the thread i wrote:
> "I have done some hours with it have to realize that its to big for me. I am definitly going to get myself another titanium frame some day "


I guess I should learn to read. 

Sorry.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Now this thread really gets attention..hmm
I dont mind if you remove this thread bushpig, its fine by me =)


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Nope. I try to moderate with a light touch. Definitely delete spam posts but something like this is too gray.


I was looking again in the sticky threads to no avail.

So yeah, grey area.

If it happens often enough, I guess it can be addressed then.

Never mind!


----------



## beatrice1 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Litespeed 1994? mtb titanium with ti fork found by erikmolander 2008*

Hi erikmolander,
Do you still have the titanium Litespeed with the ti fork?

Thank you


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello.
No its got a new owner in France.

/Erik


----------



## beatrice1 (Jun 27, 2015)

*litespeed ti bike and fork*



erikmolander said:


> Hello.
> No its got a new owner in France.
> 
> /Erik


The new owner is surely enjoying the Litespeed ti frame ad Litespeed ti fork. If you find another, please consider to let me know. 
Thanks for answering back. I appreciate it. Beatrice


----------

